# Quality comparison: CafePress vs. PrintAura and/or TShirt Gang



## VaughnIndustries (Oct 8, 2013)

I have searched the forums and can't find the answer to my question, so I apologize if it has already been answered:

I am looking at a more independent version of CafePress where I have more control of my earnings and products. I keep running across Print Aura and the T-Shirt Gang as possible replacements. 

Can anyone tell me how the print quality compares between CafePress vs Print Aura and/or T-Shirt Gang? To be quite honest, I am not impressed with CafePress's quality considering the cost of the products.

Thank you for any helpful feedback!


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Becca,

here is a ton of options: Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------

